# Frequent "No Display, but power on" when starting Asus Laptop



## Amnesiac_ (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi

I have an Asus G73SW Laptop, and have owned it for about 1.5 years. 

It has served me well, with relatively no problems up until a month or two ago, when I turned it on and, while I heard the HDD spinning and the power lights went on, the display did not turn on. I've looked up many solutions, and found that unplugging and removing the battery, then holding the power button down for a minute, worked the first time I encountered the problem. 

However, the problem came up more and more frequently after the first time, and as the frequency of the problem increased, as did the number of times I would have to go through the cycle of shutting it down, taking battery out, holding power button down for a minute, rinse repeat.

Now I have found that about 75% of the time when trying to start my laptop, I am greeted with no display but power on, and have to go through the cycle of holding the power button down for 60 seconds as many as 35 times (very time-consuming) to get the laptop to start properly. 

I am afraid that this could turn into a much worse problem if left unchecked. Anyone experience similar problems, know what could be causing this, or can help in any way?

Thanks

EDIT: I have gone through the Black Screen Sticky Post; that was how I found the original solution to the problem. However, there is no info in that post on long-term solutions for getting the problem to stop happening all the time


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi welcome to TSF

when it happens hook it up to an external monitor and see if it displays. if you shine a light into the screen can you see a faint image?


----------



## Amnesiac_ (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply

On the external monitor, nothing displays. 

Also, there is no image on the screen, it is not lit up and is completely blank.

EDIT: It seems the laptop begins having this black screen issue after being moved from one location to another, whereas when staying in one spot it is generally fine. Could this indicate a loose component?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Amnesiac: 
Welcome to TSF! There is another TSF member I am currently working with on an ASUS laptop problem. His is a freezing/lockup issue however. Without going into a lot of detail, #1 cause of this will be a faulty hard drive. You didn't mention what brand it is (500MB right?), and your link to spec doesn't say. Some brands are worse than others. :uhoh:

#2 cause if a faulty motherboard. Laptop hard drives usually don't start to fail until 3 yrs. old to 5 years old. 3 yrs. is when most extended warranties expire. Coincidence or planned obsolescence huh? :nonono:

Hard drives 500MB SATA are around $50-$70 or maybe cheaper. Replace that first.

Your Motherboard replacement is $166-$266. A lot more money for sure.

Guaranteed if you replace both of those you will at least be able to use with a external monitor. If the Display Screen or inverter board are fried, you'd have to replace that as well. (replacement is $153.95 on eBay!). 

If you replace the hard drive and Motherboard and it works on an external monitor but the Display/Inverter are bad; that's another $153.95; total of $369.95 to get that laptop full working again. 

Based on that, the famous question we ask here on TSF, is how much is your Laptop worth to you? And how much are you willing to spend to repair it versus replacing it?? (only you can answer this question). But, unless this laptop cost you over $800 new, a replacement would be your most economical option. :4-surrend

Too, laptop being 1.5 yrs. old it is out of Manufacturer warranty period. Did you purchase an Extended Warranty for the place you purchased the laptop from? 2 yr. or 3 yr. warranty? If so, you have recourse there, as they could be required to replace 1, 2 or all 3 of the above mentioned parts to get it working again at no cost to you except maybe a small labor charge and return shiipping. Should cost you under $100 U.S. total otherwise your Warranty is crummy. THIS WOULD BE THE CHEAPEST WAY TO GET IT FIXED!

You can also run diagnostics recommended here on TSF or other I can recommend to narrow down which part(s) are failing yourself. My tools require advanced technical knowledge to use. If you are not comfortable doing this yourself, as always I recommend you find a local Computer Store or Independent computer person that is A+ Certified in your locale to help you diagnose your problem. This would be especially pertinent if your laptop is out of warranty as you did not buy an Extended Warranty. 

By the way, if your GPU chip is fried, which is a hardwired ASICS chip on the Motherboard, it would produce the same symptoms you are experiencing. No internal display AND no external display! :frown:

This is the 2nd ASUS laptop with display related problems I've seen here in the last week; odd. ASUS has such a great reputation for desktops and desktop Motherboards. I've only worked on one ASUS laptop, the new ASUStek, and it had no display problems whatsoever and is almost 3 yrs. old. Maybe ASUStek is manufacturing those in a different Country or something. 

If you do replace your laptop, look at Dell, as they have the best price point, AND the best post-sales service and maintenance WORLDWIDE! :wink:

Get some answers back to us on above, and let us know how things turn out. :thumb:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## Amnesiac_ (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tips and also, thank you so much for reminding me I purchased an extended warranty.

I had completely forgotten that I got the warranty, so I'm certainly going to send it back to be repaired now that I know this. 

Thanks again for all the help, and I'll probably post any more info about the problem for posterity if I get any.


----------

